# Is Voom Mpeg-4 Yet?



## BobMinn (Jul 1, 2005)

I did a quick check of file size on a couple of Voom channels today and they were Mpeg-2 not Mpeg-4 size.

Are they waiting until later to switch over? I thought that it would happen today to free up space for the new HD channels that were added.

BobMinn


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish had room to add these new channels without messing with Voom. Heck, they may have enough room to add more next month too... then Voom will be icing on the cake when that converts.

I personally viewed this Voom-to-MPEG4 move less about immediate bandwidth necessity, and more about being the next logical step to get folks to convert.

First people had to pay through the nose to get a ViP, but new channels were the carrot... now new customers can get a ViP free and existing customers for a really good deal... so the next step is to start converting blocks of programming from the old HD packs to MPEG4 to force the remaining stragglers onto new MPEG4 hardware.

This goes a long way towards the plan of having a new MPEG4 total service offering next year for new and existing customers who have already gone to MPEG4.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Are there plans for them to convert the rest of the MPEG2 HD channels over to MPEG4? If so, are there timetables?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cornflakes said:


> Are there plans for them to convert the rest of the MPEG2 HD channels over to MPEG4? If so, are there timetables?


I am sure there are plans to do this... but no timetables have been set that I have seen anywhere.

It may also be possible that the new MPEG4 service talked about for next year could supercede the need to convert any more, as they could repoint all the MPEG4 customers at the new stuff and let the MPEG2 customers live on the legacy service until the birds fall from the sky.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

Dumb corollary question: if MPEG4 takes up less broadcast bandwidth, does it take up less hard drive space than an MPEG2-HD show?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dhclaypool said:


> Dumb corollary question: if MPEG4 takes up less broadcast bandwidth, does it take up less hard drive space than an MPEG2-HD show?


Yep. Some informal comparisons for me have been... recording a 1:10 HD program only takes away 45 minutes roughly when I record from an MPEG4 channel. So just a shade over half the space... which means your effective hard drive space could be close to double what it indicates since it is based on an estimation from MPEG2. Not all programs are created equally, though, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

To answer the OP's question, the switch to MPEG4 occurred last night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Switch to "For ViP Only" ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Switch to six channels per transponder or "it better not be in MPEG2" mode.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Based on the file sizes being reported, the Voom channels are definitely using MPEG4 now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, it is mixed.

Some VOOM channels still MPEG-2 [91]; some converted to H.264 [A4], some of them marked as "For ViP Only" [A6].

JL, if you need last full Service Data Table, you could have it for analysis.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Switch to six channels per transponder or "it better not be in MPEG2" mode.


Now the ball on your side .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JL, is there any word of wisdom about a status of VOOM switching to H.264 ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

5 Voom channels still on my 921 as of 2 hours ago. Fortunately one of them is Rave.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JL have full list of all channels, but keep silence. Probably took days off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's just say work has been interesting.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

When are the rest of the Voom channels going to real Mpeg 4 and 1440 x 1080?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. I would try to count HD channels.

1. MPEG-2 [27]:

```
HDTS5   	5854	14	 148.0W	
TNT     	9420	7	 110.0W	138
DSCHD   	9421	13	 110.0W	
HDNET   	9422	7	 110.0W	
HDNMV   	9423	7	 110.0W	
ESPN    	9424	7	 110.0W	140
HDPPV   	9428	13	 148.0W	
SHO-E   	9430	17	 148.0W	
HBO     	9440	17	 148.0W	
HDTV3   	9443	20	  61.5W	
HBO     	9456	13	 110.0W	
SHO-E   	9460	13	 110.0W	62
NHLHD   	9463	13	 110.0W	
HDEV1   	9465	13	 110.0W	
NBAHD   	9466	13	 110.0W	
HDPPV   	9467	13	 110.0W	
RAVE    	9470	13	  61.5W	
RAVE    	9470	31	 129.0W	
EQUTR   	9471	7	  61.5W	
EQUTR   	9471	23	 129.0W	
ANIMA   	9474	13	  61.5W	
ANIMA   	9474	31	 129.0W	
FILMF   	9480	13	  61.5W	
FILMF   	9480	31	 129.0W	
MNSTR   	9481	7	  61.5W	
MNSTR   	9481	23	 129.0W	
BTV     	9615	13	 110.0W
```
2. "For ViP Only" MPEG-2 [8]:

```
TRESR   	9473	9	  61.5W
TRESR   	9473	11	 129.0W
WORLD   	9475	9	  61.5W
WORLD   	9475	11	 129.0W
WSPOR   	9477	9	  61.5W
WSPOR   	9477	11	 129.0W
FAMLY   	9486	7	  61.5W
FAMLY   	9486	23	 129.0W
```
3. H.264 {MPEG-4} [249]:

```
CSNWS   	359	8	 129.0W	
ALTUD   	360	8	 129.0W	
PRIME   	361	8	 129.0W	
MSG     	362	30	  61.5W	
FOXNY   	363	30	  61.5W	
FOXRM   	364	8	 129.0W	
FOXAZ   	365	8	 129.0W	
FOXSW   	366	8	 129.0W	
FOXW    	367	27	 129.0W	
FOXMW   	368	8	 129.0W	
FOXBA   	369	8	 129.0W	
FOXS    	370	8	 129.0W	
SUN     	372	30	  61.5W	
FOXFL   	373	30	  61.5W	
CSNMA   	374	8	 129.0W	
CSNMA   	374	30	  61.5W	
FOXNW   	376	8	 129.0W	
FOXCN   	377	8	 129.0W	
FOXPT   	378	8	 129.0W	
FOXPT   	378	30	  61.5W	
CSNCH   	379	27	 129.0W	
FOXD    	380	8	 129.0W	
STO     	381	8	 129.0W	
FOXNE   	385	30	  61.5W	
FOXN    	386	27	 129.0W	
SPSOU   	387	8	 129.0W	
SNY     	388	30	  61.5W	
NHLHD   	389	30	  61.5W	
NHLHD   	390	8	 129.0W	
NHLHD   	391	8	 129.0W	
NHLHD   	392	8	 129.0W	
NHLHD   	393	8	 129.0W	
NBAHD   	394	30	  61.5W	
NBAHD   	395	30	  61.5W	
NBAHD   	396	30	  61.5W	
NBAHD   	397	8	 129.0W	
NBAHD   	398	8	 129.0W	
NBAHD   	399	8	 129.0W	
DSCHD   	5500	12	 110.0W	
TNT     	5501	27	 110.0W	
ESPN    	5505	12	 110.0W	
ESPN2   	5506	27	 110.0W	
NFL     	5507	12	 110.0W	
HDNET   	5510	12	 110.0W	
HDNMV   	5511	12	 110.0W	
UNIHD   	5512	12	 110.0W	
HBO     	5515	27	 110.0W	
SHO-E   	5516	27	 110.0W	
KTVA    	5604	4	 110.0W	
KTUU    	5608	4	 110.0W	2
KTBY    	5612	4	 110.0W	
KAKM    	5621	4	 110.0W	
KUAC    	5646	22	 148.0W	
KITV    	5655	23	 110.0W	
KGMB    	5659	23	 110.0W	
KHON    	5667	23	 110.0W	
KFVE    	5671	23	 110.0W	
KHET    	5674	23	 110.0W	
HDSKD   	5781	30	  61.5W	
HDSKD   	5782	30	  61.5W	
HDSKD   	5783	30	  61.5W	
HDSKD   	5784	30	  61.5W	
HDSKD   	5785	30	  61.5W	
HDSKD   	5786	8	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5787	8	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5788	8	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5789	8	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5790	8	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5791	27	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5792	27	 129.0W	
HDSKD   	5793	8	 129.0W	
MP201   	5837	20	 148.0W	
MP202   	5838	20	 148.0W	
MP203   	5839	20	 148.0W	
MP311   	5843	31	 148.0W	
MP312   	5844	31	 148.0W	
MP313   	5851	31	 148.0W	
MP314   	5852	31	 148.0W	
MP204   	5853	20	 148.0W	
MP315   	5883	31	 148.0W	
MP316   	5884	31	 148.0W	
MP317   	5885	31	 148.0W	
WABC    	6300	17	  61.5W	7
WCBS    	6301	17	  61.5W	2
WNBC    	6302	17	  61.5W	4
WNYW    	6303	17	  61.5W	5
KABC    	6306	10	 129.0W	7
KCBS    	6307	10	 129.0W	2
KNBC    	6308	10	 129.0W	4
KTTV    	6309	10	 129.0W	11
WLS     	6312	12	 129.0W	7
WBBM    	6313	12	 129.0W	2
WMAQ    	6314	12	 129.0W	5
WFLD    	6315	12	 129.0W	32
WCVB    	6318	21	  61.5W	5
WBZ     	6319	21	  61.5W	4
WHDH    	6320	21	  61.5W	7
WFXT    	6321	21	  61.5W	25
KOAT    	6324	7	 129.0W	7
KRQE    	6325	7	 129.0W	13
KOB     	6326	7	 129.0W	4
KASA    	6327	7	 129.0W	2
KMGH    	6330	2	 129.0W	7
KCNC    	6331	2	 129.0W	4
KUSA    	6332	2	 129.0W	9
KDVR    	6333	2	 129.0W	31
WKRN    	6340	13	 129.0W	2
WTVF    	6341	13	 129.0W	5
WSMV    	6342	13	 129.0W	4
WZTV    	6343	13	 129.0W	17
KSTP    	6347	9	 129.0W	5
WCCO    	6348	9	 129.0W	4
KARE    	6349	9	 129.0W	11
KMSP    	6350	9	 129.0W	9
WPVI    	6353	11	  61.5W	6
KYW     	6354	11	  61.5W	3
WCAU    	6355	11	  61.5W	10
WTXF    	6356	11	  61.5W	29
WJLA    	6359	5	  61.5W	7
WUSA    	6360	5	  61.5W	9
WRC     	6361	5	  61.5W	4
WTTG    	6362	5	  61.5W	5
WSB     	6365	4	 129.0W	2
WGCL    	6366	4	 129.0W	46
WXIA    	6367	4	 129.0W	11
WAGA    	6368	4	 129.0W	5
KTVX    	6371	18	 129.0W	4
KUTV    	6372	18	 129.0W	2
KSL     	6373	18	 129.0W	5
KSTU    	6374	18	 129.0W	13
KMBC    	6377	1	 129.0W	9
KCTV    	6378	1	 129.0W	5
KSHB    	6379	1	 129.0W	41
WDAF    	6380	1	 129.0W	4
WFAA    	6383	31	 110.0W	8
KTVT    	6384	31	 110.0W	11
KXAS    	6385	31	 110.0W	5
KDFW    	6386	31	 110.0W	4
KTRK    	6389	4	 110.0W	13
KHOU    	6390	4	 110.0W	11
KPRC    	6391	4	 110.0W	2
KRIV    	6392	4	 110.0W	26
KXTV    	6395	18	 110.0W	10
KOVR    	6396	18	 110.0W	13
KCRA    	6397	18	 110.0W	3
KQCA    	6399	18	 110.0W	58
WPLG    	6401	12	 110.0W	10
WFOR    	6402	12	 110.0W	4
WTVJ    	6403	12	 110.0W	6
WSVN    	6404	12	 110.0W	7
KGTV    	6407	29	 110.0W	10
KFMB    	6408	29	 110.0W	8
KNSD    	6409	29	 110.0W	39
XETV    	6410	29	 110.0W	6
KOMO    	6414	4	 110.0W	4
KIRO    	6415	4	 110.0W	7
KING    	6416	4	 110.0W	5
KATU    	6420	29	 110.0W	2
KOIN    	6421	29	 110.0W	6
KGW     	6422	29	 110.0W	8
KPTV    	6423	29	 110.0W	12
KSAT    	6426	25	 110.0W	12
KENS    	6427	25	 110.0W	5
WOAI    	6428	25	 110.0W	4
KABB    	6429	25	 110.0W	29
KXLY    	6432	20	 110.0W	4
KREM    	6433	20	 110.0W	2
KHQ     	6434	20	 110.0W	6
KAYU    	6435	20	 110.0W	28
KGO     	6438	7	 119.0W	7
KPIX    	6439	7	 119.0W	5
KNTV    	6440	7	 119.0W	11
KTVU    	6441	7	 119.0W	2
KNXV    	6446	18	 110.0W	15
KPHO    	6447	18	 110.0W	5
KPNX    	6448	18	 110.0W	12
KSAZ    	6449	18	 110.0W	10
KTVK    	6450	20	 110.0W	3
KDNL    	6453	11	 118.0W	30
KMOV    	6454	11	 118.0W	4
KSDK    	6455	18	 118.0W	5
KTVI    	6456	18	 118.0W	2
WXYZ    	6459	4	 118.0W	7
WWJ     	6460	4	 118.0W	62
WDIV    	6461	5	 118.0W	4
WJBK    	6462	5	 118.0W	2
WTVD    	6465	10	 118.0W	11
WRAL    	6466	10	 118.0W	5
WNCN    	6467	12	 118.0W	17
WRAZ    	6468	12	 118.0W	50
WTAE    	6477	15	 118.0W	4
KDKA    	6478	15	 118.0W	2
WPXI    	6479	16	 118.0W	11
WPGH    	6480	16	 118.0W	53
WSOC    	6483	8	 118.0W	9
WBTV    	6484	8	 118.0W	3
WCNC    	6485	9	 118.0W	36
WCCB    	6486	9	 118.0W	18
KOCO    	6489	3	 119.0W	5
KWTV    	6490	3	 119.0W	9
KFOR    	6491	3	 119.0W	4
KOKH    	6492	3	 119.0W	25
WJSU    	6495	9	 119.0W	40
WIAT    	6496	9	 119.0W	42
WVTM    	6497	9	 119.0W	13
WBRC    	6498	9	 119.0W	6
A&E     	9419	22	  61.5W	118
A&E     	9419	27	 129.0W	118
ESPN2   	9425	2	  61.5W	144
ESPN2   	9425	30	 129.0W	144
NFL     	9426	2	  61.5W	154
NFL     	9426	30	 129.0W	154
UNIHD   	9427	22	  61.5W	
UNIHD   	9427	27	 129.0W	
NTGEO   	9429	2	  61.5W	186
NTGEO   	9429	30	 129.0W	186
STARZ   	9435	2	  61.5W	94
STARZ   	9435	30	 129.0W	94
MAX     	9458	22	  61.5W	
MAX     	9458	27	 129.0W	
HGTV    	9461	2	  61.5W	112
HGTV    	9461	30	 129.0W	112
FOOD    	9462	2	  61.5W	110
FOOD    	9462	30	 129.0W	110
VS/GF   	9468	19	  61.5W	
VS/GF   	9468	19	 129.0W	
MHD     	9469	19	  61.5W	
MHD     	9469	19	 129.0W	
GLLRY   	9472	22	 129.0W	
GLLRY   	9472	24	  61.5W	
RUSH    	9476	22	 129.0W	
RUSH    	9476	24	  61.5W	
ULTRA   	9478	22	 129.0W	
ULTRA   	9478	24	  61.5W	
KNGFU   	9479	22	 129.0W	
KNGFU   	9479	24	  61.5W	
HDNWS   	9482	22	 129.0W	
HDNWS   	9482	24	  61.5W	
GAMEP   	9485	22	 129.0W	
GAMEP   	9485	24	  61.5W	
DISC    	9487	19	  61.5W	182
DISC    	9487	19	 129.0W	182
TLC     	9488	19	  61.5W	183
TLC     	9488	19	 129.0W	183
ANIML   	9489	19	  61.5W	184
ANIML   	9489	19	 129.0W	184
SCIEN   	9490	19	  61.5W	193
SCIEN   	9490	19	 129.0W	193
HDBTV   	9650	2	 121.0W
```
Legend: 1st - name, 2nd - ch#, 3rd - tpn, 4th - sat, 5th - remap ch#.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MPEG2 still three channels per transponder - three transponders for 9 channels.
MPEG4 at six channels per transponder - one transponder for 6 channels.

Looks like they still have some moving to do. (Which will free up space for 9 more channels ... hmmm, other than History HD what nine channels could be added in September.  )

I am surprised that five Voom channels are still on the MPEG2 list and not the "marked ViP" list.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

HDMe said:


> This goes a long way towards the plan of having a new MPEG4 total service offering next year for new and existing customers who have already gone to MPEG4.


Don't underestimate the number of MPEG2-SD customers - still a majority of subcribers and the population as a whole.
For example, we visited my in-laws recently, and they asked me "So, what is this HD thing?"...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Don't underestimate the number of MPEG2-SD customers - still a majority of subcribers and the population as a whole.
> For example, we visited my in-laws recently, and they asked me "So, what is this HD thing?"...


I'm not. Most, by an overwhelming majority, of Dish's customers are SD-only customers... and many of the HD customers (like me) also have MPEG2 SD receivers still in use.

But the MPEG4 service Dish has talked about next year isn't a replacement but rather an alternative. Existing customers can stay as they are with the current hardware and satellites but just would not see new channels most likely anymore. But new customers, and anyone who switched over to the MPEG4 service would be on the future plan.

Dish knows it will take many years to replace all the SD equipment they have in the field. This is the same problem that cable companies face when trying to drop their analog customers, since a lot of analog cable customers operate without a receiver and cable would have to go make swaps at every customer's house before they could drop analog. So it takes time.

Meanwhile, Dish can have the new MPEG4 service and expand that in the future while allowing the old setup to die a slow death and upgrade customers along the way at a reasonable pace.


----------

